# My one and only..



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Aug 28, 2009)

my first last and only rant.. i never do this but i am pretty pissed, just ditched my lady..woke up to her tonguing another fuckin guy..why is it that most (not all) girls like the assholes who treat them like shit and take good guys for granted..man i would walk to the store in a fuckin blizzard for her and treated her like a queen and she does this shiet..fuck it I'm getting a dog and a six pack
:crew:


----------



## ianfernite (Aug 28, 2009)

I think Mac Lethal said it well ...

"I'd rather sail alone than have my damn ship sunken.
Being single's par for the course,
I don't wanna cause a marriage cause i don't wanna cause a divorce.
It's probably important and its better for health.
Besides, i get the whole damn bed for myself.
But what the hell everybody yells for me to drop down my guard.
No! this heart of mine's for me, it's locked down and it's scarred.
Go home, i don't need me a wife, i'm happily single for life, alright?"


I'd pick a dog and a six pack over a romantic partner any day.


----------



## bote (Aug 28, 2009)

bummer dude, better luck with the dog though


----------



## Rash L (Aug 28, 2009)

dog = much less drama...


----------



## wartomods (Aug 28, 2009)

damn that sucks, she was a bithc for sure
Dogs are good companions, but i shall refrain from making comparisions with an actual lady.

Talking about partners in general i really dont like them, i just talk with the people along the way, good surprises and bad ones. But i dont like to stick with someone for too long while i am travelling.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Aug 28, 2009)

Aw, thats too bad. Drink your beer and don't look back.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Aug 29, 2009)

fuck yeah i got wasted and watched dumbo with my little sister ha ha i plan on gettin me a dog, my step mom works as a vet and she has strays come in all the time so im just waiting for the right bitch to give my heart to ha ha!!


----------



## connerR (Aug 29, 2009)

Humans are impulse-driven machines. 

From personal experience: I was seeing a girl the past few months. She would have done pretty much anything for me. Now, I'm not saying this is how it is, but maybe having someone ready to do anything for you might be unappealing because it seems like you're losing some kind of independence? 

I don't think anyone knows the answer to your question, though. :X


----------



## drun_ken (Aug 29, 2009)

falling in love is the easy part its the climbing out thats a bitch....so watch were ya fukin step....


----------



## Rash L (Aug 29, 2009)

connerR said:


> From personal experience: I was seeing a girl the past few months. She would have done pretty much anything for me. Now, I'm not saying this is how it is, but maybe having someone ready to do anything for you might be unappealing because it seems like you're losing some kind of independence?



this was especially true for me in my last relationship, its one of the (more minor) reasons I had to break it off. I NEED to do things for myself sometimes and although its wonderful to have help, sometimes you just gotta let the ones you love walk on their own 2 feet.... then again, my situation is slightly unusual, and have never cheated on a BF because of it.... ok, rambling again now... shhhhhh....


----------



## Mouse (Aug 29, 2009)

was she drunk?

drunken make-outs with other people than your boyfriend can/should be forgiven, I think. As long as it doesn't happen habitually. 

But if the "drunk" is out of the equation it's completely NOT cool. 

now if you drunkenly fuck someone, that's NOT cool. sober fucking is REALLY REALLY NOT COOL

these are just my lil opinions. I personalyl believe that if you truely love someone you would never think of messing around. But sometiems stupid shit happens.

glad you got rid of her though. Dogs are way better. 

now if I could just get my boyfriend to get along better with my dog, that would be priceless.


----------



## Dmac (Aug 29, 2009)

nice guys finish last. it sucks but it is one of the most truthful sayings out there. if you are considerate of others, someone will come along and take advantage of your generosity. women are the worst, or best, at it. hope you are able to get over it. don't let it get ya down, and all that.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't believe "nice guys" exist.

sorry. I thought I had found a few of them and tried to be with them at one point... and even they turned out to be dicks in the end. 

no nice guys, just guys that aren't so obvious about their assholeness


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Aug 29, 2009)

Mouse said:


> I don't believe "nice guys" exist.
> 
> sorry. I thought I had found a few of them and tried to be with them at one point... and even they turned out to be dicks in the end.
> 
> no nice guys, just guys that aren't so obvious about their assholeness



oh geez one of those girls...just because you've had bad experiences with guys doesn't mean we (nice guys) don't exist, maybe you just have poor judgment.


----------



## Dmac (Aug 29, 2009)

very profound.


----------



## Rash L (Aug 29, 2009)

any potential partner that doesnt like my dog quickly loses potential


----------



## Beer Mortal (Aug 29, 2009)

im so sorry to hear about what happened.
i hope she realizes what shes lost and if not shes psycho.


but honestly good guys and GOOD GIRLS always finish last
and it hurts
but a six pack and a dog sound like a good idea.
im lookin to adopt a pup now for that purpose, fuck being romantic and wasting my time.

i got a six pack and nothin to do
i got a sick pack and i dont need you!


----------



## drun_ken (Aug 30, 2009)

Mouse said:


> drunken make-outs with other people.



only kind im involed in yo......

hey im one hell of a nice guy....i treat my partners very well.....but ask any of em im an asshole and that shit can get directed at them sometimes....especially when ive been drinkin liquor ....but i said this on another thread some where every men has it in his power ta be an asshole and every woman has the power ta be a bitch....so it equals out...its kinda like the fact that all men are stupid and all women are crazy...its just the way shit is yo....


----------



## Mouse (Aug 31, 2009)

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> oh geez one of those girls...just because you've had bad experiences with guys doesn't mean we (nice guys) don't exist, maybe you just have poor judgment.




sorry, but I've been aroudn the block a few times and every person ends up being an asshole in the end... guy or girl, whatever. no matter how nice they are they can be worthless to some degree. Im not saying I'm exempt from this. I'm a hell of a nice person but I will go postal on your ass from time to time


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Aug 31, 2009)

Mouse said:


> sorry, but I've been aroudn the block a few times and every person ends up being an asshole in the end... guy or girl, whatever. no matter how nice they are they can be worthless to some degree. Im not saying I'm exempt from this. I'm a hell of a nice person but I will go postal on your ass from time to time



Ha ha, I kinda got that vibe. I am capable of being an ass, I just choose not to, although lately It's been working out for me..I guess it really does work!! Ha ha, I'd have to disagree with you about everyones an ass in the end, I know plenty of people who have been happily together for years, and plenty more who have been happily married for years. You just have to find the right person. If you think that everyone is like that in the end, why do you have a b/f if you know its going to end up shitty?


----------



## drunken marauder (Aug 31, 2009)

So this is kinda funny that I read this today hahahaha.. So my folks have been married for like 30 some years and dont really fight very often seem quite happy in the christian sense of the word... My mom had some choice words to say the other morning and my dad threw a tuna sandwhich at her.. I dunno I found it hilarious but arnt we all selfish.. Who doesnt have a bad day.. I guess you just have to figure out whats worth it.. But once a cheatin bitch always a cheatin bitch. Arguments are way different tho and if your really wanting to have fun throw some drugs in the mix those are always fun relationships hahahahahahahahahaaaaaa.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 31, 2009)

because I'm hoping it wont end up shitty.

that's the most you can do sometiems.

and we've had our knock out fights. It's having the ability to get past them that makes a relationship last, which we seem to be good at. We are both self-centered assholes and we can really get under eachothers skin if the situation gets too frustrating. Seems like outside influences make us attack eachother... then we change the atmospher and get along again. that type of shit.

I think I'm lucky because he's the first guy I've been with that I can tell, really and truthfully, that he won't cheat on me, ever. Which is always a plus. I don't have to be posesive and controling in hopes of keeping him from wondering because he has no desire to wonder... which takes a lot of the tension out of our relationship. So, even if we hate eachother one day I know he's still loyal and we'll talk it out when we cool down


----------

